# !!!

## SergLeg

!!!
     .      ,            .    ()         ,    !!    ! 
 .   2012        1 500 .. ,  ,  - 700 ..  800 .!     -    ,        ..       ,   ????? *   800 .   -  ,   !   20-30 .  ,        !!!*               .     ?????????????????????????????????     !!!   !     ,    !   -        ,         ,   !   354  !        !

  !

----------


## ..

,               .

----------

> ,               .


    ,        77-  10.02.2004 .
          354

:           
  ,     ,

----------


## SergLeg

-     6,935 ./.    4,745 ./.   11,68 ./. ???    -              ????        ?

----------

> !!!
>      .      ,            .    ()         ,    !!    ! 
>  .   2012        1 500 .. ,  ,  - 700 ..  800 .!     -    ,        ..       ,   ????? *   800 .   -  ,   !   20-30 .  ,        !!!*               .     ?????????????????????????????????     !!!   !     ,    !   -        ,         ,   !   354  !        !
> 
>   !


 
       ( ),

----------


## SergLeg

!!!          !!!       !  !                ,   !!!

----------


## SergLeg

( )   ?           - ??

----------

> !!!          !!!       !  !                ,   !!!


 
    .

----------


## SergLeg

!    !

----------


## ..

> !


   :



> 77-  10.02.2004 .


?

----------

> !    !


  :Smilie: 

  ,  , ..

----------

> ( )   ?


 
,

----------


## SergLeg

!       .    () =   (.) - ()        (.) /()  - ,    * ()   

       ??

----------

> ??


 3.2.1

----------


## SergLeg

3.3.          (,
)          
     ,  -
     28.07.98 N 566  -
,            
26.12.2000 N 1009.
   3.2.1.

----------


## SergLeg

-  3.2.1

----------


## SergLeg

!         ?  ""  "" ??

----------

> !         ?  ""  "" ??


  ,

----------


## SergLeg

???    ?

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## SergLeg

!    !!!      !       20      !        ,      !

----------


## 7272

> 20      !


  .
 ,         .  ,     ,       200 .. .   ,    ,      -        .     ,              .

----------


## SergLeg

,           -   !!    !     ,      ,   (   ),   20    -  !        ,       !    -     ,      ,     ,         ,           ( , , )!!!             ,   !        ,    !             !!!

----------

*SergLeg*,      ...      ... ..    -    ... , 99.99% ,    ...

  1500,  700...  ,  20    800...  

   ,   -   20   ? ,      ?

    :       20 ...  ...

          ...

     :     ,   ...

----------


## 7272

> -     ,      ,     ,


,                  ,         ,       ,     .       .     "",             .



> ( , , )!!!


       . ,    ,          ,    ?    .

----------


## SergLeg

*!*    .    2012       ,      ,  20 !      ,           -  2-3 .  -  ,    . ()   .    .      ,  !   30%       !!!!!    ,        2012          (     4 ).        230 !    -      ???   ,   !!!  ????

----------


## SergLeg

> . ,    ,          ,    ?    .


   ,       !   -       .     !!!

----------


## 7272

> !!!


,     01.04  31.10,       ,             1   31 ,      .        ,      ,      .

----------

